# Fritzbox 6360 erkennt USB Festplatte nicht



## ninjaattack (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
vielleicht hat jemand hier ne Idee.

Ich habe einen Router (Fritzbox 6360 Cable), dort habe ich die Möglichkeit eine USB Festplatte anzuschließen.
Mir ist aber gleich aufgefallen, dass die Fritzbox diese nicht erkennt.
Laut AVM werden Fat, fat32 und NTFS erkannt bis 2TB.
Meine USB HDD ist 320GB mit NTFS, also alles soweit in Ordnung.
Sobald ich die festplatte in den Router einstecke, blinkt die Festplatte immer gleich bleibend rythmisch, also so als wenn nicht so richtig in die Gänge kommt.
Die Platte hat keine externe Stromversorgung.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

Ist die Firmware der Fritz.Box aktuell?


----------



## ninjaattack (19. Oktober 2011)

Also laut Fritzbox AddOn (Firefox) ja und auf der HP selbst ist keine unter Downloads aufgeführt.


----------



## Crymes (19. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht stellt die Fritzbox nicht genug Strom bereit.


----------



## ninjaattack (19. Oktober 2011)

Das wäre äußerst bescheiden, da ja man dann nichts machen könnte, wa?


----------



## justice (19. Oktober 2011)

Haste schon mal bei AVM nachgesehen, da gibts ne Hilfe für dein Problem. Und übrigens, hast du ne 2,5" oder ne 3,5" Platte dranhängen?


----------



## ninjaattack (19. Oktober 2011)

Klaro, habe bei AVM nachgeschaut aber nichts passendes gefunden, leider..
Es ist ne 2,5'er.


----------



## BlackSHeeP (19. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du Festplate keinen eigenen Stromanschluss hat wird die Fritzbox einfach nicht genug Saft abgeben können.
Könntest dir einen aktiven Usb Hub holen und somit das Problem umgehen.

Ps: Bei der Fritzbox 6360 lässt sich nicht mal so einfach eine Firmware einspielen.  Diese wird automatisch vom Provider eingespielt.


----------



## ninjaattack (20. Oktober 2011)

habe mal nen USB Stick reingesteckt und der wird sofort erkannt.
Werde mir mal nen aktiven USB Hub holen und dann testen.
Thx euch.


----------



## justice (20. Oktober 2011)

Is auch ein vorschlag von AVM, aktiver Hub mit Netzteil für mehr Power....sollte also dann funzen. Viel Glück


----------

